# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Cheng Kwok Kwee GROW OUT

## luki

*CKK GROW  OUT*

Berawal dari sekedar hobby memelihara ikan koi yg dibelinya dari Jepang selama beberapa tahun kemudian Cheng Kwok Kwee (certified assisten judge) mencoba dan belajar untuk menernakan ikan koi itu sendiri secara otodidak selama beberapa tahun dengan indukan asli Jepang ataupun F1/ikan anakannya sendiri. Sekarang ini CKK mau memperkenalkan hasil anakannya kepada para penghobi ikan koi  melalui kegiatan grow out ini.

Grow out akan di adakan di Pandaan – Jawa Timur dan saat ini akan menggunakan indukan asli dari Jepang, bloodline dainichi dengan size 84cm, indukan ini dipilih karena memiliki kualitas sumi yg dashyat dan struktur kepala lebar dan besar, sedangkan pejantan yg terpilih adalah showa hasil anakannya sendiri dengan bloodline momotaro dan size 70cm. Hasil burayak kali ini diharapkan memiliki struktur kepala yg baik dengan size yg dapat mengejutkan sesuai dengan ciri khas momotaro dengan juga tidak melupakan kualitas warna tentunya.

*Foto indukan* 





(maaf, foto indukan tidak dapat jelas karena berada di mud pond)

*PERIODE*

Grow out ini dimulai  dari Desember 2010 dan berakhir 30 Maret 2011


*DATA-DATA KOI*

1.	Varitas 	: Showa Sanshoku
2.	Gender	: tidak diketahui dan tidak ada bergaransi betina
3.	Lahir		: juli 2010 
4.	Size		: 29-30cm
5.	Jumlah	: 25 ekor


*FASILITAS*

1.  Kolam	        : 4m x 8m x 1,8m
2.  Filter		: 1,2m x 8m x 2,2m
3.  Pakan		: grow + colour food sebanyak 5-6 kali/hari
4.  Kualitas air	: temperature 28’C
			  Hardness 105 mg/l
			  TDS 125
			  PH 6,8	
5.  Foto kolam	:






*PESERTA*

Semua “koi keeper” dimanapun berada, baik yg bergabung di forum koi-s maupun tidak dan bagi mereka yg tidak aktif ataupun memliki keterbatasan dengan internet diperbolehkan untuk dapat diwakilkan untuk dapat berpatisipasi di acara ini. 

*PERATURAN*

1.	 Sebelum melakukan pemilihan calon peserta harus mendaftar terlebih
 dahulu dengan memposting  “IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK, NAMA/  
 ALAMAT/NOMER HANDPHONE” , contoh IKUTAN CKK GO  
 DUNK, REZA / PRAPEN INDAH V BLOK F-43, SURABAYA /  
 0817777000
2.	 Membayar uang muka Rp 1,000,000,- (satu juta rupiah) dan harap  
      memberitahukan setelah melakukan pembayaran uang muka, peserta   
      dianggap sah dan mendapatkan urutan pemilihan setelah dikonfirmasi  
      Penyelenggara
3.	 Harga:
A.	Rp. 5.000.000,-/ekor untuk pemilih pertama sampai ke-3
B.	Rp. 4.500.000,-/ekor untuk pemilih ke-4 sampai ke-7
C.	Rp. 4.000.000,-/ekor untuk pemilih ke-8 sampai ke-13
D.	Rp. 2.500.000,-/ekor untuk pemilih ke-14 sampaike-25
4.	 Pendaftaran peserta dimulai tanggal *17 Desember 2010 Jam 10.00 AM waktu server*dan
 berakhir pada tanggal *22 Desember 2010, jam 22.00 waktu server*.  
 Batas waktu pendaftaran ini juga berlaku sebagai batas waktu   
 pembayaran uang muka.
5.	 Pemilihan berlangsung mulai tanggal *23 Desember 2010* waktu   
      server dengan tata cara “First Come First Serve” sebagai berikut:
 A. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan pertama sampai ke-3
 Periode: 23-12-2010, jam 12.00 s/d 24-12-2010 jam 11.59 
 B. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan ke-4 sampai ke-7
 Periode: 24-12-2010, jam 12.00 s/d 25-12-2010 jam 11.59 
 C. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan ke-8 sampai ke-13
 Periode: 25-12-2010, jam 12.00 s/d 26-12-2010 jam 11.59 
 D. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan ke-14 sampai ke-25
 Periode: 26-12-2010, jam 12.00 s/d 30-12-2010 jam 11.59 
6.	 Pelunasan ikan harus dilakukan sebelum tanggal 5 Januari 2011,    
      kalau sampai batas waktu yg ditentukan peserta belum melakukan   
 pembayaran pelunasan maka peserta dianggap telah mengundurkan  
 diri dan uang pendaftaran dianggap hangus.
7. 	 Apabila masih ada koi yang belum terpilih, Penyelenggara akan   
      membuka pendaftaran ulang yang baru dengan ketentuan yang akan    
 diumumkan kemudian
8. 	 Koi dapat dipindah-tangankan dan tetap diikut-sertakan dalam acara
 grow out ini dengan mengkonfirmasikan ke penyelenggara dan harus
 memberitahukan dengan memposting di forum
9.	 Peserta yg telah membayar tidak diperkenankan mengundurkan diri.
10. Up-date kondisi dan foto akan dilakukan pada bulan Februari 2011.
11. Bila ada koi pilihan yg mengalami mati atau cacat, maka uang akan
 dikembalikan 100% atau diperbolehkan memilih koi yg masih belum
 terpilih oleh peserta lainnya
12. Harga diatas diluar ongkos kirim setelah acara grow out selesai
13. Ikan harus diambil maksimal 7 hari setelah penjurian


*PEMBAYARAN*

Pembayaran uang muka maupun pelunasan dapat dilakukan dengan cara setoran tunai atau transfer ke:
BCA cabang Urip Sumoharjo Surabaya
	Nomer rekening 563-004-6655
	Atas nama Reza Teguh Rianto

Konfirmasi pembayaran dapat dilakukan dengan SMS ke 081-7777-000 atau email ke [email protected]

*PENJURIAN*

Seluruh koi akan dinilai oleh Bpk Cheng Kwok Kwee, Bpk. Fajar Surya dan Bpk Soegeng Tjahjono dimana akan dipilih 3 ekor sebagai juara 1, juara 2 dan juara 3.

*HADIAH*

Pemenang pertama akan mendapatkan 6%, pemenang kedua mendapatkan 2,5% dan pemenang ketiga mendapatkan 1,5% dari total uang pendaftaran.

*DONASI*

Sebagai bentuk terima kasih kami kepada Koi-s atas semua suportnya untuk keberhasilan acara ini, maka kami menyumbangkan 5% dari hasil GO ini untuk pengembangan Forum Koi-s

*LAIN-LAIN*

Setiap detail yg belum diatur untuk kelangsungan grow out ini akan ditetapkan oleh penyelenggara dengan seadil-adilnya.

----------


## luki

*Foto Ikan yang akan bertanding :*

----------


## iyos

dahsyooot ikan2nya,,,btw cepet amat acaranya ya..??

----------


## Gold Eagle

Ini yang namanya... TOP Markotop... SIP Markosip... TAB Sumantab... :Flypig:  :Clap2:  :Cheer2:  :Yo:  ::

----------


## klbid

bagus-bagus... :Clap2:

----------


## Tiny

Muantabbbbzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......

----------


## Abied

Ngiler no 24 & 13 hehehe....

----------


## h3ln1k

ini koinia bloodline kayaknya bodina mantab2  ::

----------


## neutokoi

24 ama 17 mantap..., sayang cuman bisa nonton di pinggiran  ::

----------


## koinia

> ini koinia bloodline kayaknya bodina mantab2


Bang Helnik....................... ini memuji atau menghina?????????????

Kalau memuji terima kasih tapi kalau menghina ya tetap terima kasih..........

----------


## Teja Utama

Oom, alamat kolam GO di Pandaan boleh tahu?

----------


## koinia

*----------------------------------------G...A...M...E...S---------------------------------------*

Selain grow out ini, kami juga mengadakan permainan untuk setiap pengunjung thread ini tanpa dipungut biaya sepeserpun. Silahkan menebak ikan dengan nomer berapa yg akan memenangkan acara ini dan juga menebak ukurannya di akhir acara. Batas akhir pilihan sampai dengan tanggal 5 Januari 2011.

Hadiah yg disiapkan satu ekor showa dari hasil breedingan yg sama dengan ikan-ikan grow out untuk yg bisa menebak dengan tepat ikan yg akan keluar sebagai pemenang dengan ukuran yg mendekati tetapi tidak melebihi ukuran aslinya. Contoh, jika ada 3 orang (si-A menebak 47cm, si-B menebak 40cm dan si-C menebak 42cm) yg berhasil menebak ikan juara dengan benar maka kami akan melihat tebakan ukuran yg  paling mendekati tetapi tanpa melewati ukuran aslinya, jika ikan juara sizenya 41cm maka yg pemenang adalah si-B sedangkan jika size ikan juara 46cm, maka pemenangnya adalah si-A.

Foto showa hadiah:



*SILAHKAN MENEBAK. And get the prize.*

----------


## koinia

alamat saya gak tahu, tapi di dekat pabrik es kasrie om...........

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

nebak aja ya om... Showa no.24

----------


## h3ln1k

> Bang Helnik....................... ini memuji atau menghina?????????????
> 
> Kalau memuji terima kasih tapi kalau menghina ya tetap terima kasih..........


wkwkwk kalo marah i-showa mu tak serok loh  ::

----------


## commander

Berhubung ga mampu ikut GO nya,sy ijin ikut gamenya aja deh hehe

 No 5 size 45cm om...tksh

----------


## victor

size masing2 ikan kagak ada ya?

----------


## arungtasik

Bodinya mantabbbb... Mau nebak aja: *Juaranya no. 5 di ukuran 43cm.*

----------


## sa3o

> *----------------------------------------G...A...M...E...S---------------------------------------*
> 
> *SILAHKAN MENEBAK. And get the prize.*


Nebak ya om....no 10...size 45 deh.......

----------


## budjayz

nebak nih ya, 
juaranya showa 07
di size 44cm

----------


## koinia

> nebak aja ya om... Showa no.24


Om Asep, tebak ukurannya sekalian dunk.......

@om Helnik: ampun om...... showaku jangan diserok ya.........ampuuuuunnnnnnnn ............................

@om Victor: size imbang semua sekitar 29-31cm..........

----------


## Asep Kurniawan

> Om Asep, tebak ukurannya sekalian dunk.......
> 
> @om Helnik: ampun om...... showaku jangan diserok ya.........ampuuuuunnnnnnnn ............................
> 
> @om Victor: size imbang semua sekitar 29-31cm..........


Maaf om koinia, maksudnya no.24 potensi paling besar up to 50cm, yang juara tebakannya no.2 di size, 47cm....

----------


## baruna02

coba tebak ah..
No. 5 - size 45cm

----------


## mrbunta

ikut ahhhhhhhhhh
no 6  size 43

----------


## koinia

Hallo om Bunta............ kalau suhu keluar begini saya gak berani macam-macam nih

----------


## Teja Utama

> ikut ahhhhhhhhhh
> no 6  size 43


no 6 size 45     ::

----------


## Rizal61

ikut meramaikan tebak-tebak ya Om  :: 

kalau yang sudah2 lihat ikan Om Reza bulky dan gede2... dari beberapa kali ikut lelang ikan Om Reza, grownya mantab punya.
aku suka *No. 5*... mungkin di akhir GO ukuran *54cm*

regards

----------


## bolukukus

ikutan nebak juga yah om,
showa 17 di 45cm.
thx, hadi

----------


## mrbunta

> no 6 size 45


waksss. di tumpuk

----------


## mrbunta

> Hallo om Bunta............ kalau suhu keluar begini saya gak berani macam-macam nih


suhu badan ta?

----------


## neutokoi

Ikut nebak ah...
No.24 di size 48

----------


## koi_vj

Ikutan ya om reza....
No 12 size: 43cm

----------


## rvidella

no 6 @ 52cm

----------


## jap benny

no 24 di 52cm

----------


## fachm13

ikutan games y om,,,,
tebak nomor punggung pencetak gol indonesia malam ini.....

.....10....dgn panjang 47,,,,lebar...hhhmmmm.....g tau om,,,hehe

----------


## beclge

nebak ya..
juaranya no 13 di size 47cm

----------


## chubynovs

no 2, size 39

----------


## dedynoer

belum berani nebak, ilmunya belum punya......................................

----------


## Abied

Tebak tebak berhadiah hehehe.. :Smokin: 
_No 24 ukur 51cm_ deh hehehe.... :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## koinia

> waksss. di tumpuk


bukannya suhu bunta senengnya ditumpuk ???? Suhu Bunta ikutan GO ya....... biar rame.........

@om izal: bisa aja si om yg satu ini.................................. 

@om deddy noer: tebak aja om gak apa2x, salah gak ada hukumannya kok...............

----------


## koinia

kok waktu server sekarang masih 12.31am ???????????

----------


## panoramix

lho ini sudah mulai belum?

----------


## panoramix

IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK, ERIC KOIPALACE/
GEMBONG 32c/081333239999”

----------


## aswin

“ikutan ckk go dunk, aswin / jl. Sukowati 431, sragen / 0817709300'  === 1 ekor

“ikutan ckk go dunk, henry / jl. Raden intan 60, lampung / 0811728805"  === 1 ekor

----------


## koinia

terima kasih om aswin.... sapa yg mau menyusul????????

----------


## Rizal61

Wuiiiks... master Henry Lampung turun gunung nih... mantaaab punya d... moga2 dapet ikan bagus Om Henry

----------


## Zone

ikutan ckk go donk / wilson / green garden j1 no.12 jakarta

----------


## Zone

> ikutan ckk go donk / wilson / green garden j1 no.12 jakarta


maaf ketinggalan 098129384883

----------


## Zone

> ikutan ckk go donk / wilson / green garden j1 no.12 jakarta


sorry salah lgi... 08129384883

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih bt pak erick dan pak wilson atas partisipasi nya.

----------


## Gold Eagle

IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK / Ferry / Kutisari Indah Utara V no 73 / 08123019810

----------


## Gold Eagle

Bantuin daftar...

IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK / Mr Bunta - Hartono / Kertajaya - Surabaya / 08155057500 - 03170565000

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ikutan CKK GO dunk/ Robby Iwan / Cikini 3 Bintaro Jaya - Tangerang Selatan.

----------


## koinia

Hallo pak robby ................  Apa kabar nih???? 

Apa gak mau bergabung nih dengan GO boneknya suroboyo?????

@ om ferry dan om bunta: terima kasih atas partisipasinya ................

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Hallo pak robby ................  Apa kabar nih???? 
> 
> Apa gak mau bergabung nih dengan GO boneknya suroboyo?????
> 
> @ om ferry dan om bunta: terima kasih atas partisipasinya ................


Om Reza... aku meluuuu...

----------


## koinia

@ om robby: terima kasih om robby atas partisipasinya......

Ayoooooo siapa lagi yg mau ikutan??????????

----------


## sgotama

Ikut nebak. No 19. 50cm.

----------


## abiserpong

> *PERATURAN*
> 
> 1. Sebelum melakukan pemilihan calon peserta harus mendaftar terlebih
> dahulu dengan memposting IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK, NAMA/ 
> ALAMAT/NOMER HANDPHONE , contoh IKUTAN CKK GO 
> DUNK, REZA / PRAPEN INDAH V BLOK F-43, SURABAYA / 
> 0817777000
> 2. Membayar uang muka Rp 1,000,000,- (satu juta rupiah) dan harap 
> memberitahukan setelah melakukan pembayaran uang muka, peserta 
> ...


- IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK, ( panoramix ), ERIC KOIPALACE/ GEMBONG 32c/081333239999.

- ikutan ckk go dunk, aswin / jl. Sukowati 431, sragen / 0817709300' === 1 ekor

- ikutan ckk go dunk, henry / jl. Raden intan 60, lampung / 0811728805"  === 1 ekor 

-  ikutan ckk go donk, ( zone ) / wilson / green garden j1 no.12 jakarta / 08129384883

- IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK ( Gold Eagle ) / Ferry / Kutisari Indah Utara V no 73 / 08123019810

- IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK / Mr Bunta - Hartono / Kertajaya - Surabaya / 08155057500 - 03170565000

- Ikutan CKK GO dunk/ Robby Iwan / Cikini 3 Bintaro Jaya - Tangerang Selatan.

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih om abie........ Sudah diurutin pesertanya, jadi malu nih, penyelengara gak ngurutin sendiri. Terima kasih ya

Peserta sudah 7 orgn berarti sekarang harga sudah tinggal 4juta/ekor.

Ayo yg mau ikutan lagi ................

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih atas pembayaran uang muka om panoramix......

----------


## aswin

Pak reza, tolong dicek pembayaran dari saya ya.

STAND BY FOR DECEMBER 23TH, 2010

----------


## panoramix

> Terima kasih atas pembayaran uang muka om panoramix......


terima kasih juga atas usahanya mem-buffer ph meter saya. hehehehe.....................

----------


## koinia

Kan belum berhasil om panoramix...... jadi jangan terima kasih dulu dunk, eheheheheheheheheheheheheheheheh

----------


## koinia

-----------------------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES------------------------------------------------

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
baruna02 ===== (sama pilihan dgn commander so harus diganti)
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm


kalau ada yg salah mohon dikonfirmasi, tapi gak boleh diganti lho.....


SIAPA LAGI YG BELUM MENEBAK ????????

----------


## Dony Lesmana

IKUTAN CKK GO DUNK, Dony Lesmana/ Sunter mas Timur, Jakarta/ 0818721713.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ikutan nebak 23 panjang 47 cm

----------


## Robby Iwan

> *CKK GROW  OUT*
> 
> 
> Grow out ini dimulai  dari Desember 2010 dan berakhir 30 Maret 2011
> 
> 
> 5.	 Pemilihan berlangsung mulai tanggal *23 Desember 2010* waktu   
>       server dengan tata cara “First Come First Serve” sebagai berikut:
>  A. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan pertama sampai ke-3
> ...


Om Reza, membaca aturan diatas, saya perlu minta klarifikasi sbb:

1> Saya pendaftar urutan 7, jadi tgl 23 tidak boleh memilihkah?
2> Misal tgl 24, ikan kesukaan saya msh ada.., saya harus tunggu peserta urutan 4,5 dan 6 milih dulu.,atau rebutan..dulu2an?
3> Andaikata ikan2 yg saya suka sdh dipilih semua pada hari pertama dan kedua, apakah saya boleh mundur? dan kalau mundur apakah konsekwensinya uang muka hangus? atau bagaimana?

Setahu saya "first come first serve" adalah semua peserta rebutan pada saat pembukaan..

Mohon pencerahan nya om Reza, nantinya..apapun keputusan om Reza saya ikut..

----------


## abiserpong

Sekalian mohon pencerahannya om reza........

Setelah masa pemilihan yang* mendaftar sekarang telah selesai milih semua........* dan umpamanya masih ada yang belum kepilih ( ..... hingga tanggal 30-12-2010, jam 11.59 ), sekiranya ada yang minat apakah bisa langsung ikut milih ( sesuai dengan harga urutan C, D ). 

Mohon juga dijelaskan* Bobot/ Kriteria penilaian pemilihan Juara ....* dengan masa G O yang terhitung *singkat untuk ikan muda " Tosai " dengan 3 warna / Showa ......* +/- 3 bulan ( sudah termasuk masa penyesuaian, foto up date dan karantina nanti untuk penjurian ). Salam.  ::

----------


## este

-----------------------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES------------------------------------------------

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
baruna02 ===== (sama pilihan dgn commander so harus diganti)
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm

----------


## luki

-----------------------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES------------------------------------------------


Luki = 1 = 42 Cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
baruna02 ===== (sama pilihan dgn commander so harus diganti)
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm

----------


## edwin

-----------------------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES------------------------------------------------


Luki = 1 = 42 Cm
Edwin  = 1 = 46 cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
baruna02 ===== (sama pilihan dgn commander so harus diganti)
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm

----------


## koinia

> Om Reza, membaca aturan diatas, saya perlu minta klarifikasi sbb:
> 
> 1> Saya pendaftar urutan 7, jadi tgl 23 tidak boleh memilihkah?
> 2> Misal tgl 24, ikan kesukaan saya msh ada.., saya harus tunggu peserta urutan 4,5 dan 6 milih dulu.,atau rebutan..dulu2an?
> 3> Andaikata ikan2 yg saya suka sdh dipilih semua pada hari pertama dan kedua, apakah saya boleh mundur? dan kalau mundur apakah konsekwensinya uang muka hangus? atau bagaimana?
> 
> Setahu saya "first come first serve" adalah semua peserta rebutan pada saat pembukaan..
> 
> Mohon pencerahan nya om Reza, nantinya..apapun keputusan om Reza saya ikut..


Om Robby, saya senang banget om bisa ikutan GO ini.........

Saya mau jelaskan aturan main yg Om Robby tanyakan :
1. Tgl 23 itu masa pemilihan untuk pemilih no. 1, 2 dan 3 so om Robby belum boleh memilih.
2. Karena Om Robby masuk kategory pemilih ke-4 s/d 7 maka Om Robby baru bisa memilih pada tanggal 24 dengan cara siapa yg duluan posting maka dia yg dapat.
3. kalau terjadi pembatalan maka uang muka akan hangus om......

Bagaimana om Robby? jalan terus ya.........

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih Om Abie atas pertanyaannya yg mungkin juga dipertanyakan sama teman-temin yg lain......

Setelah masa pemilihan yang* mendaftar sekarang telah selesai milih semua........* dan umpamanya masih ada yang belum kepilih ( ..... hingga tanggal 30-12-2010, jam 11.59 ), sekiranya ada yang minat apakah bisa langsung ikut milih ( sesuai dengan harga urutan C, D ). 
KALAU MASIH ADA YG MAU IKUTAN PASTI BOLEH OM ABIE..... SAMPAI TGL 15 FEBRUARY 2011 KARENA HABIS ITU KITA AKAN UPDATE IKAN2XNYA

Mohon juga dijelaskan* Bobot/ Kriteria penilaian pemilihan Juara ....* dengan masa G O yang terhitung *singkat untuk ikan muda " Tosai " dengan 3 warna / Showa ......* +/- 3 bulan ( sudah termasuk masa penyesuaian, foto up date dan karantina nanti untuk penjurian ). Salam.  :: [/QUOTE]
BOBOT NILAI PENJUARIAN AKAN SAMA DENGAN BOBOT PENJURIAN PADA KONTES LOMBA KOI TETAPI KALI INI TANPA MELIHAT SIZENYA KARENA TIDAK MUNGKIN SEMUA IKAN2X ITU BERADA DI UKURAN YG SAMA

KALAU OM ABIE ATAU TEMAN2X LAIN ADA IDE, BOLEH JUGA KITA BICARAKAN KARENA PASTI AKAN BISA LEBIH MENJANGKAU KEINGINAN PARA PESERTA GO INI

TERIMA KASIH YA

----------


## Dony Lesmana

kalau menurut pendapat saya sih as newbie... enakan cepet2an aja.. lbh seru...  ::

----------


## koinia

Om Donny, terima kasih telah mengikuti GO ini.......

Tapi bukannya lebih lama lebih enak?????? heheheheehehheeheheheh..............

----------


## abiserpong

> Terima kasih Om Abie atas pertanyaannya yg mungkin juga dipertanyakan sama teman-temin yg lain......
> 
> Setelah masa pemilihan yang* mendaftar sekarang telah selesai milih semua........* dan umpamanya masih ada yang belum kepilih ( ..... hingga tanggal 30-12-2010, jam 11.59 ), sekiranya ada yang minat apakah bisa langsung ikut milih ( sesuai dengan harga urutan C, D ). 
> KALAU MASIH ADA YG MAU IKUTAN PASTI BOLEH OM ABIE..... SAMPAI TGL 15 FEBRUARY 2011 KARENA HABIS ITU KITA AKAN UPDATE IKAN2XNYA
> 
> Mohon juga dijelaskan* Bobot/ Kriteria penilaian pemilihan Juara ....* dengan masa G O yang terhitung *singkat untuk ikan muda " Tosai " dengan 3 warna / Showa ......* +/- 3 bulan ( sudah termasuk masa penyesuaian, foto up date dan karantina nanti untuk penjurian ). Salam.


BOBOT NILAI PENJUARIAN AKAN SAMA DENGAN BOBOT PENJURIAN PADA KONTES LOMBA KOI TETAPI KALI INI TANPA MELIHAT SIZENYA KARENA TIDAK MUNGKIN SEMUA IKAN2X ITU BERADA DI UKURAN YG SAMA

KALAU OM ABIE ATAU TEMAN2X LAIN ADA IDE, BOLEH JUGA KITA BICARAKAN KARENA PASTI AKAN BISA LEBIH MENJANGKAU KEINGINAN PARA PESERTA GO INI

TERIMA KASIH YA[/QUOTE]
Perlu daftar ..... atau langsung milih aja om ....... sesuai dengan harga di point C, D ta.  ::  

Maaf om reza ........ saya rasa size pasti menentukan disamping volume body karena mulai *start di ukuran 29 - 30 cm* dan nanti 3 bulan lagi juga akan beda tipis ukurannya ( antara 1 - 5 cm ), karena  *berasal dari genetik yang sama dan mendapatkan semua perlakuan yang sama juga di kolam pembesaran.*

Tapi bagaimanakah bobot penilaian ( GO SHOWA ) *Kualiatas kulit dalam hal ini " Sumi "*, dengan waktu yang singkat ...... *Shinkokai* Style kah..... Salam.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Om Robby, saya senang banget om bisa ikutan GO ini.........
> 
> Saya mau jelaskan aturan main yg Om Robby tanyakan :
> 1. Tgl 23 itu masa pemilihan untuk pemilih no. 1, 2 dan 3 so om Robby belum boleh memilih.
> 2. Karena Om Robby masuk kategory pemilih ke-4 s/d 7 maka Om Robby baru bisa memilih pada tanggal 24 dengan cara siapa yg duluan posting maka dia yg dapat.
> 3. kalau terjadi pembatalan maka uang muka akan hangus om......
> 
> Bagaimana om Robby? jalan terus ya.........


Mantaaap... Majuu teruuus pantang mundur...!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Donny, terima kasih telah mengikuti GO ini.......
> 
> Tapi bukannya lebih lama lebih enak?????? heheheheehehheeheheheh..............


nahhh kalo lebih lama lebih enak... ya GO nya 6 bulan dong omm....

ayo yg lain setuju gak ? hahahha

btw aku dah ikutan games lohh.. kok ngak keekap sihhh...  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> nahhh kalo lebih lama lebih enak... ya GO nya 6 bulan dong omm....
> 
> ayo yg lain setuju gak ?


Setujuu.. 1 bulan pertama ikan baru adaptasi dgn kolam baru...pertumbuhan akan lumayan klo 5 atau 6 bulan

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Setujuu.. 1 bulan pertama ikan baru adaptasi dgn kolam baru...pertumbuhan akan lumayan klo 5 atau 6 bulan


nah tuh president KOI-S sdh bersabda... bgmn yg lainnya ? hahaha... 
cm usul ya om Reza...  diterima usulnya terima kasih... gak di terima jg terima kasih...

Salam,

Dony

----------


## Gold Eagle

Setujuuuu.. 6 Bulan dong ya... Biar terima ikannya sdh 75 cm.. Huahahaha.. 

Ups... Daku satu lintasan Race dg pak President yach... Bukannya kalo ada pak President lewat, semua jalan ditutup ? Waakkkksss.... Ngalah deh...  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Setujuuuu.. 6 Bulan dong ya... Biar terima ikannya sdh 75 cm.. Huahahaha.. 
> 
> Ups... Daku satu lintasan Race dg pak President yach... Bukannya kalo ada pak President lewat, semua jalan ditutup ? Waakkkksss.... Ngalah deh...


jalan ditutup kalo president Obama yg lewat om.., bsk tgl 24 kita balapan yaah..seruu..

----------


## koinia

SETELAH MASA PEMILIHAN SELESAI DAN KALAU MASIH ADA TEMAN2X YG MAU IKUTAN, TENTU DIPERSILAHKAN TETAPI PALING AKHIR TANGGAL 15 FEBRUARY 2011 KARENA HABIS ITU IKAN AKAN KAMI UPDATE. TIDAK PERLU MENDAFTAR SO SETELAH MELAKUKAN PEMBAYARAN SILAHKAN MEMILIH DENGAN HARGA SESUAI DENGAN PERATURAN DI POINT "C" ATAU "D" 


Maaf om reza ........ saya rasa size pasti menentukan disamping volume body karena mulai *start di ukuran 29 - 30 cm* dan nanti 3 bulan lagi juga akan beda tipis ukurannya ( antara 1 - 5 cm ), karena  *berasal dari genetik yang sama dan mendapatkan semua perlakuan yang sama juga di kolam pembesaran.*
Tapi bagaimanakah bobot penilaian ( GO SHOWA ) *Kualiatas kulit dalam hal ini " Sumi "*, dengan waktu yang singkat ...... *Shinkokai* Style kah..... Salam.[/QUOTE]

TERIMA KASIH OM ABIE, HAL INI AKAN SAYA BICARAKAN DENGAN CKK MENGINGAT BELIAU YG JADI JURINYA NANTI, KARENA CKK MASIH MUDIK KE HONG KONG.


TENTANG PENAMBAHAN WAKTU GO AKAN SAYA BICARAKAN DENGAN CKK YG NOTABENE KOLAMNYA DIPAKAI UNTUK ACARA INI, OM ROBBY DAN OM DONNY SABAR YA, AKAN SAYA BERITAHU TTG HAL INI SELANJUTNYA.

----------


## koinia

--------------------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES---------------------------------------------


Luki = 1 = 42 Cm
Edwin  = 1 = 46 cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
baruna02 ===== (sama pilihan dgn commander so harus diganti)
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

Donny Lesmana = 23 = 47 cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm[/QUOTE]

----------


## Abied

> Tebak tebak berhadiah hehehe..
> _No 24 ukur 51cm_ deh hehehe....


Tolong dimasukin Rekap..Biar Sah ikut Gamesnya hehehe...

----------


## koinia

--------------------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES---------------------------------------------


Luki = 1 = 42 Cm
Edwin = 1 = 46 cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
baruna02 ===== (sama pilihan dgn commander so harus diganti)
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

Donny Lesmana = 23 = 47 cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
abied = 24 = 51cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## baruna02

Baik om saya revisi
tetap No 5 = 46 cm

----------


## aie

iseng dong om reza ikutan nebak ,hehehe
no.10 size akhr 44cm

----------


## Gold Eagle

> jalan ditutup kalo president Obama yg lewat om.., bsk tgl 24 kita balapan yaah..seruu..


Siapppp pak... Kita ber 3 ya dg Mr Bunta...
Btw, koneksi internet nya pake apa pak ? Kayaknya serem nih... Saya cuma pake Speedy...  :Car:   :Bump2:   :Bolt:

----------


## koinia

------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------------


Luki = 1 = 42 Cm
Edwin = 1 = 46 cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
baruna02 = 5 = 56cm
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm
ai = 10 = 44cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

Donny Lesmana = 23 = 47 cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
abied = 24 = 51cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## mrbunta

> Siapppp pak... Kita ber 3 ya dg Mr Bunta...
> Btw, koneksi internet nya pake apa pak ? Kayaknya serem nih... Saya cuma pake Speedy...


HAJAR BLEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. aku tak poting di tempat om beryl aje, pake network lan. wkwkwk
om robby minta bocoran donkkkkkk. biar semakin seru

----------


## koinia

Get ready.................

BREEEEEEEEMMMMMMMMMMMMM ............................................ SIAP - SIAP ..............................................

----------


## Robby Iwan

> HAJAR BLEHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. aku tak poting di tempat om beryl aje, pake network lan. wkwkwk
> om robby minta bocoran donkkkkkk. biar semakin seru


Waa..om Bunta curang minta bantuan om Beryl..  ::  aku pake bb aja
Spy siap dimanapun berada..

----------


## vom champioship

ikutan games no ,05 akhir go ukuran 48

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

Ikutan games...

Syahrizal Lukman = 1 = 43

----------


## Silent_Forest

Eh ada games, ikutan ah, Silent_Forest showa no. 1 akhir GO ukuran 40

----------


## Silent_Forest

------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------------

Silent_Forest = 1 = 40 cm
Luki = 1 = 42 Cm
Syahrizal Lukman = 1 = 43
Edwin = 1 = 46 cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
Vom Champioship = 5 = 48 cm
baruna02 = 5 = 56cm
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm
ai = 10 = 44cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

Donny Lesmana = 23 = 47 cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
abied = 24 = 51cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## koisfansbdg

Ikutan games showa 16 = 44cm

----------


## mrbunta

> Waa..om Bunta curang minta bantuan om Beryl..  aku pake bb aja
> Spy siap dimanapun berada..


tapi blom di bocorin no brp om robby

----------


## Robby Iwan

yang tiga orang..siap2..siap2.... (mudah2an pilihanku gak diambil) ...  :Pray2:

----------


## aswin

------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------------

Silent_Forest = 1 = 40 cm
Luki = 1 = 42 Cm
Syahrizal Lukman = 1 = 43
Edwin = 1 = 46 cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
Vom Champioship = 5 = 48 cm
baruna02 = 5 = 56cm
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm
ai = 10 = 44cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46cm

Koifanbdg = 16 = 44cm

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

Donny Lesmana = 23 = 47 cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
abied = 24 = 51cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## aswin

Aku juga mau ikutan nebak ah, 

------------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------------

Silent_Forest = 1 = 40 cm
Luki = 1 = 42 Cm
Syahrizal Lukman = 1 = 43
Edwin = 1 = 46 cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
Vom Champioship = 5 = 48 cm
baruna02 = 5 = 56cm
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm
ai = 10 = 44cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46cm

Koifanbdg = 16 = 44cm

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm
aswin = 17 = 49cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

Donny Lesmana = 23 = 47 cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
abied = 24 = 51cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## aswin

aswin === 13

hery === 17

----------


## koinia

terima kasih om aswin..............

om eric mana nih ???????? kok gak milih2x ???????

Siap-siap untuk peserta pemilih ke-3-7 ya................ besok lho............................

----------


## panoramix

eric 6 hehehehe...

----------


## panoramix

ampun brooo.... sori telat, tadi ke bank terus ngobrol2 jg jadi ketelatan pilihnya hehehe...........

----------


## Robby Iwan

jadi..6,13 dan 17.. alternatif dua dan tiga dari inceranku is gone...masih ada yg utama, hmm..tapi besok pas jumat'an.., apa boleh buat berdoa aja lah..mdh2an gak kepilih om Bunta..  ::

----------


## koinia

Kalau bgt besok harus sigap om, supaya gak keduluan sama om bunta

----------


## mrbunta

> jadi..6,13 dan 17.. alternatif dua dan tiga dari inceranku is gone...masih ada yg utama, hmm..tapi besok pas jumat'an.., apa boleh buat berdoa aja lah..mdh2an gak kepilih om Bunta..


bocorin donkkkkkkk

----------


## koinia

*--------------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ---------------------------*

Om Aswin = 13
Om Henry = 17
Om Eric = 6

Ayo om-om yg lainnya siap siap ....................................

----------


## dchristiaan

titipan dari Mr Bunta .. : 24

----------


## Gold Eagle

Test

----------


## Gold Eagle

tok.. tok..tok..

----------


## Gold Eagle

test

----------


## Zone

Wilson no. 1
Robby iwan no. 2

----------


## Gold Eagle

no 5

----------


## mrbunta

Jadi aku sek sah ya 24

----------


## koinia

---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------

Om Aswin = 13
Om Henry = 17
Om Eric = 6
Mr Bunta = 24
Wilson = 1
Robby iwan = 2
Gold Eagle = 5

Berikutnya Om Dony Lesmana ....................................

----------


## dchristiaan

> Jadi aku sek sah ya 24



Yeaahh selamat Om  ::  maap tadi kecepetan hahahaa...

----------


## Robby Iwan

Makasih banyak to my fren  om Wilson, atas bantuannya..Om Bunta TOP pilihannya.. Aku nebak juaranya ya..no.23 (45cm)

----------


## koinia

nebak yg juara no 23 tapi kok milihnya no 2 om  Robby ???

----------


## koinia

-------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------

Silent_Forest = 1 = 40 cm
Luki = 1 = 42 Cm
Syahrizal Lukman = 1 = 43
Edwin = 1 = 46 cm

chubynous = 2 = 39cm

arung tasik = 5 = 43cm
commander = 5 = 45cm
Vom Champioship = 5 = 48 cm
baruna02 = 5 = 56cm
rizal = 5 = 54cm

bunta = 6 = 43cm
teja utama = 6 = 45cm
rvidella = 6 = 52cm

budjays = 7 = 44cm

sa30 = 10 = 45cm
fachm13 = 10 = 47cm
ai = 10 = 44cm

koi_vj = 12 = 43cm

beclge = 13 = 47cm

este = 15 = 46cm

Koifanbdg = 16 = 44cm

bolukukus = 17 = 45cm

sgotama = 19 = 50cm

Robby Iwan = 23 = 45cm
Donny Lesmana = 23 = 47 cm

neutokoi = 24 = 48cm
asep kurniawan = 24 = 50cm
abied = 24 = 51cm
jap benny = 24 = 52cm


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## mrbunta

> Yeaahh selamat Om  maap tadi kecepetan hahahaa...


hahahahahha. thx u ommm

----------


## mrbunta

> Makasih banyak to my fren  om Wilson, atas bantuannya..Om Bunta TOP pilihannya.. Aku nebak juaranya ya..no.23 (45cm)


wuick. TOP iku opo?

----------


## mrbunta

> nebak yg juara no 23 tapi kok milihnya no 2 om  Robby ???


???????? podo

----------


## Robby Iwan

> nebak yg juara no 23 tapi kok milihnya no 2 om  Robby ???


Om Reza, om Bunta.,aku pilih/beli ikan yg paling aku suka, gak juara gak apa2... nah yg no. 23 aku gak suka paternnya..tapi kwalitas utk persyaratan penjurian  paling baguus tinggal mengharap suminya seimbang....nah yg 24 pilihan om Bunta, patern Inazuma dan kwalitas bagus, tapi kepala sblh kanannya ketutup, klo ngga gitu ta pilih juga om...bayangkan klo ikan ini saat sansai., ukuran diatas 65cm..bodi lebar..dengan patern begitu..wow.!.

----------


## Zone

> Makasih banyak to my fren  om Wilson, atas bantuannya..Om Bunta TOP pilihannya.. Aku nebak juaranya ya..no.23 (45cm)


Gak masalah om robby....  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 23 kualitasnya skin dan hi nya bagus bgt .. tapi di poto ga kliatan bagaimana suminya akan muncul sih ya...  :: 

jadi aku pilih no brp ya ? jd bingung nih... no 18 aja deh om reza... si bajak lauttt...  :: )  padahal naksir bgt ama no 13 dan no 1... huaaaaaaaa... dah kepilih dua duanya ...
body nya yg no itu mantapppp bgt... 

bajakkkk lauuttt no 18... aku pilih itu yaaa...

----------


## abiserpong

*---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------*

*A. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 5 jt ( pilihan no. 1 -3 ),*
1. Om Aswin = *13.*
2. Om Henry = *17.*
3. Om Eric = *6.*

*B. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4,5 jt ( pilihan no. 4 - 7 ),*
4. Mr Bunta = *24.*
5. Wilson = *1.*
6. Robby iwan = *2.*
7. Gold Eagle = *5.*

*C. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4 jt ( pilihan no. 8 -13 ),*
8. Dony Lesmana = *18.*


*Foto Ikan yang masih Available :*

----------


## Gold Eagle

Nebak juga ahhh....

Juara nya no 17 di 48.5 cm...

----------


## abiserpong

-------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------

Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*

chubynous =* 2 = 39cm*

arung tasik = *5 = 43cm*
commander = *5 = 45cm*
Vom Champioship* = 5 = 48 cm*
baruna02 =* 5 = 46cm*
rizal = *5 = 54cm*

bunta = *6 = 43cm*
teja utama = *6 = 45cm*
rvidella = *6 = 52cm*

budjays = *7 = 44cm*

sa30 = *10 = 45cm*
fachm13 =* 10 = 47cm*
aie = *10 = 44cm*

koi_vj = *12 = 43cm*

beclge =* 13 = 47cm*

este = *15 = 46cm*

Koifanbdg = *16 = 44cm*

bolukukus = *17 = 45cm*
Gold Eagle = *17 = 48,5 cm*

sgotama = *19 = 50cm*

Robby Iwan = *23 = 45cm*
Donny Lesmana =* 23 = 47 cm*
wen = *23 = 49 cm*

neutokoi = *24 = 48cm*
asep kurniawan = *24 = 50cm*
abied = *24 = 51cm*
jap benny = *24 = 52cm*


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## baruna02

Pak Abi sepertinya ukuran no 5 pilihan sy salah ketik. Semestinya 46 cm bukan 56 cm. Thanks

----------


## koinia

Wah om Abie hebat nih....... Hasil GO-nya direkap terus. Terima kasih banyak ya om.

----------


## wen

Ikutan nebak juara ah..
No 23 49cm

----------


## abiserpong

> Pak Abi sepertinya ukuran no 5 pilihan sy salah ketik. Semestinya 46 cm bukan 56 cm. Thanks


Ya om ...... langsung akan saya edit di atas. Thx.



> Wah om Abie hebat nih....... Hasil GO-nya direkap terus. Terima kasih banyak ya om.


Sama - sama om reza. Lagi nganggur  .........  :: 



> Ikutan nebak juara ah..
> No 23 49cm


Saya edit di atas ya om wen ......

----------


## koinia

Selesai di putaran pertama so bagi teman2x yg masih mau bergabung dalam GO kali ini boleh memilih ikan2x yg belum terpilih dan melakukan pembayarannya.

Kabar terbaru: kita dapat perpanjangan waktu untuk acara GO ini, jadi ikan2x tersebut akan dijuri sebelum Young Koi Show di Surabaya yg diperkirakan diadakan pada tanggal 29 April 2009....... so penjurian akan diadakan sekitar pertengahan bulan April 2009.

----------


## abiserpong

> Selesai di putaran pertama so bagi teman2x yg masih mau bergabung dalam GO kali ini boleh memilih ikan2x yg belum terpilih dan melakukan pembayarannya.
> 
> Kabar terbaru: kita dapat perpanjangan waktu untuk acara GO ini, jadi ikan2x tersebut akan dijuri sebelum Young Koi Show di Surabaya yg diperkirakan diadakan pada tanggal 29 April 2009....... so penjurian akan diadakan sekitar pertengahan bulan April 2009.


_3. Harga:
A. Rp. 5.000.000,-/ekor untuk pemilih pertama sampai ke-3
B. Rp. 4.500.000,-/ekor untuk pemilih ke-4 sampai ke-7
__C. Rp. 4.000.000,-/ekor untuk pemilih ke-8 sampai ke-13
D. Rp. 2.500.000,-/ekor untuk pemilih ke-14 sampaike-25
4. Pendaftaran peserta dimulai tanggal 17 Desember 2010 Jam 10.00 AM waktu serverdan
berakhir pada tanggal 22 Desember 2010, jam 22.00 waktu server. 
Batas waktu pendaftaran ini juga berlaku sebagai batas waktu 
pembayaran uang muka.
5. Pemilihan berlangsung mulai tanggal 23 Desember 2010 waktu 
server dengan tata cara “First Come First Serve” sebagai berikut:
A. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan pertama sampai ke-3_
_Periode: 23-12-2010, jam 12.00 s/d 24-12-2010 jam 11.59 
B. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan ke-4 sampai ke-7
Periode: 24-12-2010, jam 12.00 s/d 25-12-2010 jam 11.59 
C. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan ke-8 sampai ke-13
Periode: 25-12-2010, jam 12.00 s/d 26-12-2010 jam 11.59 
__D. Peserta dengan urutan pemilihan ke-14 sampai ke-25
Periode: 26-12-2010, jam 12.00 s/d 30-12-2010 jam 11.59_


Tolong diinformasikan om reza, bila ada mau gabung mulai sekarang ( 26-12- 2010, sesudah jam 12.00 ), untuk standart harga yang mana yang akan di pakai ..... berdasarkan no urut pemilihan ( @ 4 jt ) atau berdasarkan waktu ( @ 2,5 jt )........  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

dudk manis nunggu jawaban om reza.... om abi emang muantabbbbbbbbbb...........

hahahha

----------


## Syahrizal Lukman

-------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------

Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*

chubynous =* 2 = 39cm*

arung tasik = *5 = 43cm*
commander = *5 = 45cm*
baruna02 =* 5 = 46cm*
Vom Champioship* = 5 = 48 cm*
rizal = *5 = 54cm*

bunta = *6 = 43cm*
teja utama = *6 = 45cm*
rvidella = *6 = 52cm*

budjays = *7 = 44cm*

aie = *10 = 44cm*
sa30 = *10 = 45cm*
fachm13 =* 10 = 47cm*

koi_vj = *12 = 43cm*

beclge =* 13 = 47cm*

este = *15 = 46cm*

Koifanbdg = *16 = 44cm*

bolukukus = *17 = 45cm*
Gold Eagle = *17 = 48,5 cm*

sgotama = *19 = 50cm*

Robby Iwan = *23 = 45cm*
Donny Lesmana =* 23 = 47 cm*
wen = *23 = 49 cm*

neutokoi = *24 = 48cm*
asep kurniawan = *24 = 50cm*
abied = *24 = 51cm*
jap benny = *24 = 52cm*


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## koinia

Om Abie, setelah perdebatan panjang dengan Mr Cheng Kwok Kwee mengenai putaran kedua GO ini so hasilnya adalah HARGA ditetapkan Rpm 2.500.000,-/ekor !!!!! Putaran kedua dimulai sekarang dan berakhir tanggal 15 February 2011.

Sistemnya adalah siapa cepat dia dapat........ Waktu pembayaran untuk putaran kedua adalah maksimal 3hari setelah melakukan pemilihan dan setelah 3hari belum melakukan pembayaran maka pemilih dianggap mengundurkan diri dan ikan boleh dipilih kembali.........

Terima kasih banyak terutama buat om Abie dan om Ajik yg telah banyak membantu GO ini.

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Abie, setelah perdebatan panjang dengan Mr Cheng Kwok Kwee mengenai putaran kedua GO ini so hasilnya adalah HARGA ditetapkan Rpm 2.500.000,-/ekor !!!!! Putaran kedua dimulai sekarang dan berakhir tanggal 15 February 2011.
> 
> Sistemnya adalah siapa cepat dia dapat........ Waktu pembayaran untuk putaran kedua adalah maksimal 3hari setelah melakukan pemilihan dan setelah 3hari belum melakukan pembayaran maka pemilih dianggap mengundurkan diri dan ikan boleh dipilih kembali.........
> 
> Terima kasih banyak terutama buat om Abie dan om Ajik yg telah banyak membantu GO ini.


Ikutan ya  no . 23. Thx juga om reza.

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih om Abie......  Siapa lagi nih ?????????

----------


## cah kendal

Ikutan GAMES nya om

cah kendal = 1 = 45

----------


## Dony Lesmana

om abie cepet benerrrrr....  :: )

aku bertapa dulu ahhhhh... tdnya mau 23 ehh keduluan om abi

----------


## abiserpong

*---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------*

*Putaran Pertama,*

*A. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 5 jt ( pilihan no. 1 -3 ),*
1. Om Aswin = *13.*
2. Om Henry = *17.*
3. Om Eric = *6.*

*B. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4,5 jt ( pilihan no. 4 - 7 ),*
4. Mr Bunta = *24.*
5. Wilson = *1.*
6. Robby iwan = *2.*
7. Gold Eagle = *5.*

*C. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4 jt ( pilihan no. 8 -13 ),*
8. Dony Lesmana = *18.*


*Putaran Kedua,*

*di harga @ 2,5 jt ( sesuai dengan kondisi ditetapkan ),*
*Yang sudah terpilih,*
9. abi = *23.*
10. Robby Iwan =* 09.* 


*Foto Ikan yang masih Available :*

----------


## abiserpong

> om abie cepet benerrrrr.... )
> 
> aku bertapa dulu ahhhhh... tdnya mau 23 ehh keduluan om abi


Kebenaran pas lagi on line aja om dony ........   :Yo: 

Ikutan Game juga; no. 23 = 48 cm.

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ikutan lagi No.9

----------


## luki

> Ikutan lagi No.9


nasib nasib............lagi di pelototin padahal.........abis dah........

no 9 manteb tuh kalo turn out to be female............

----------


## abiserpong

> Ikutan lagi No.9


Pilihannya Saya rekap di atas ( #145 ) ya pak ......

----------


## Zone

> Ikutan lagi No.9


duh keduluan juga.... 
om robby dapet keduanya yg om mau nih.. haha

----------


## Zone

no.19 wilson

----------


## abiserpong

*---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------*

*Putaran Pertama,*

*A. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 5 jt ( pilihan no. 1 -3 ),*
1. Om Aswin = *13.*
2. Om Henry = *17.*
3. Om Eric = *06.*

*B. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4,5 jt ( pilihan no. 4 - 7 ),*
4. Mr Bunta = *24.*
5. Wilson = *01.*
6. Robby iwan = *02.*
7. Gold Eagle = *05.*

*C. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4 jt ( pilihan no. 8 -13 ),*
8. Dony Lesmana = *18.*


*Putaran Kedua,*

*di harga @ 2,5 jt ( sesuai dengan kondisi ditetapkan ),*
*Yang sudah terpilih,*
9. abi = *23.*
10. Robby Iwan =* 09.* 
11. Wilson = *19.*
12. Dony Lesmana = *12.* 
13. Wen =* 07.*



*Foto Ikan yang masih Available :*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

ikutan lg... no 12 by Dony...

ternyata selera aku ama om robby banyak miripnya ya om reza ... wkwkwkwkw

----------


## abiserpong

-------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------

Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*
Cah Kendal =* 1 = 45 cm*

chubynous =* 2 = 39 cm*

arung tasik = *5 = 43 cm*
commander = *5 = 45 cm*
Vom Champioship* = 5 = 48 cm*
baruna02 =* 5 = 46 cm*
rizal = *5 = 54 cm*

bunta = *6 = 43 cm*
teja utama = *6 = 45 cm*
rvidella = *6 = 52 cm*

budjays = *7 = 44 cm*

sa30 = *10 = 45 cm*
fachm13 =* 10 = 47 cm*
aie = *10 = 44 cm*

koi_vj = *12 = 43 cm*

beclge =* 13 = 47 cm*

este = *15 = 46 cm*

Koifanbdg = *16 = 44 cm*

bolukukus = *17 = 45 cm*
Gold Eagle = *17 = 48,5 cm*

sgotama = *19 = 50 cm*

Robby Iwan = *23 = 45 cm*
Donny Lesmana =* 23 = 47 cm*
wen = *23 = 49 cm*
abi = *23 = 48 cm*

neutokoi = *24 = 48 cm*
asep kurniawan = *24 = 50 cm*
abied = *24 = 51 cm*
jap benny = *24 = 52 cm*


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## abiserpong

> ikutan lg... no 12 by Dony...
> 
> ternyata selera aku ama om robby banyak miripnya ya om reza ... wkwkwkwkw


Akan Saya rekap di atas ( # 152 ) om dony .....

----------


## wen

Ikutan om  no 7

----------


## abiserpong

> Ikutan om no 7


Saya rekap juga di postingan atas ( # 152 ) om wen ......

----------


## koinia

Om Abi dan om Wen boleh minta nomer telp dan alamatnya ??? Terima kasih

----------


## abiserpong

> Om Abi dan om Wen boleh minta nomer telp dan alamatnya ??? Terima kasih


Siap om ....... Binwardi Gonawan / Bukit Serpong Mas, Blok B2 no.8, Tangerang - Selatan / 0816 111 888 2.

----------


## Robby Iwan

> nasib nasib............lagi di pelototin padahal.........abis dah........
> 
> no 9 manteb tuh kalo turn out to be female............


sorry om Luki.. gak kasi tau sih..masih ada yg bagus tuh..no 4 & 8..  ::

----------


## aswin

> sorry om Luki.. gak kasi tau sih..masih ada yg bagus tuh..no 4 & 8..


Kasihan deh om Luky ................

----------


## aswin

Mewakili om henry, nambah ikutan GO no 8 ........ Terima kasih

----------


## aswin

Mewakili om henry, nambah ikutan GO no 8 ........ Terima kasih

----------


## member88

no 8 sudah dibayar lunas ya..
tolong om reza cek..
tq
juan/henry

----------


## abiserpong

*---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------*

*Putaran Pertama,*

*A. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 5 jt ( pilihan no. 1 -3 ),*
1. Om Aswin = *13.*
2. Om Henry = *17.*
3. Om Eric = *06.*

*B. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4,5 jt ( pilihan no. 4 - 7 ),*
4. Mr Bunta = *24.*
5. Wilson = *01.*
6. Robby iwan = *02.*
7. Gold Eagle = *05.*

*C. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4 jt ( pilihan no. 8 -13 ),*
8. Dony Lesmana = *18.*


*Putaran Kedua,*

*di harga @ 2,5 jt ( sesuai dengan kondisi ditetapkan ),*
*Yang sudah terpilih,*
9. abi = *23.*
10. Robby Iwan =* 09.* 
11. Wilson = *19.*
12. Dony Lesmana = *12.* 
13. Wen =* 07.*
14. Juan/ Henry = *08.*
15. Mrbunta = *10.*



*Foto Ikan yang masih Available :*

----------


## rvidella

sorry nih .... males bulak-balik ... penjuriannya di pandaan yah? mau mau mau ... liat live ....

----------


## koinia

Om dodo ikutan dunk ................  Masih ada no 4 n 10 kan ???? Belum ada yg milih tuh

----------


## mrbunta

Tambahhhhhh. No 10 : mrbunta

----------


## abiserpong

> Tambahhhhhh. No 10 : mrbunta


Sudah Diedit di postingan #165 ya om ......

----------


## mrbunta

> Sudah Diedit di postingan #165 ya om ......


Blom ommmm, pake blackberry hehehehe

----------


## Kempinskoi

> -------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------
> 
> Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
> Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
> Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
> Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*
> Cah Kendal =* 1 = 45 cm*
> 
> chubynous =* 2 = 39 cm*
> ...


Kempinskoi = *23 = 46 cm*

----------


## 9KOI

Om ikutan nebak ya... No13 48cm

----------


## koinia

Mewakili seorang teman.... Ikutan GO CKK dunk..... No 3 + 4 + 11 + 15 + 16

Terima kasih ................

----------


## abiserpong

-------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------

Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*
Cah Kendal =* 1 = 45 cm*

chubynous =* 2 = 39 cm*

arung tasik = *5 = 43 cm*
commander = *5 = 45 cm*
Vom Champioship* = 5 = 48 cm*
baruna02 =* 5 = 46 cm*
rizal = *5 = 54 cm*

bunta = *6 = 43 cm*
teja utama = *6 = 45 cm*
rvidella = *6 = 52 cm*

budjays = *7 = 44 cm*

sa30 = *10 = 45 cm*
fachm13 =* 10 = 47 cm*
aie = *10 = 44 cm*

koi_vj = *12 = 43 cm*

beclge =* 13 = 47 cm*
9KOI = *13 = 48 cm*

este = *15 = 46 cm*

Koifanbdg = *16 = 44 cm*

bolukukus = *17 = 45 cm*
Gold Eagle = *17 = 48,5 cm*

sgotama = *19 = 50 cm*

Robby Iwan = *23 = 45 cm*
Donny Lesmana =* 23 = 47 cm*
wen = *23 = 49 cm*
abi = *23 = 48 cm*
Kempinskoi = *23 = 46 cm*

neutokoi = *24 = 48 cm*
asep kurniawan = *24 = 50 cm*
abied = *24 = 51 cm*
jap benny = *24 = 52 cm*


SIAPA MENYUSUL ?????????????????????

----------


## bobo

> -------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------
> 
> Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
> Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
> Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
> Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*
> Cah Kendal =* 1 = 45 cm*
> 
> chubynous =* 2 = 39 cm*
> ...


coba ikutan ya om siapa tahu cocok prediksinya  ::

----------


## wen

Lapor om, ckk no 7 sdh lunas tgl 28 des, thx.

----------


## abiserpong

*---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------*

*Putaran Pertama,*

*A. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 5 jt ( pilihan no. 1 -3 ),*
1. Om Aswin = *13.*
2. Om Henry = *17.*
3. Om Eric = *06.*

*B. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4,5 jt ( pilihan no. 4 - 7 ),*
4. Mr Bunta = *24.*
5. Wilson = *01.*
6. Robby iwan = *02.*
7. Gold Eagle = *05.*

*C. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4 jt ( pilihan no. 8 -13 ),*
8. Dony Lesmana = *18.*


*Putaran Kedua,*

*di harga @ 2,5 jt ( sesuai dengan kondisi ditetapkan ),*
*Yang sudah terpilih,*
9. abi = *23.*
10. Robby Iwan =* 09.* 
11. Wilson = *19.*
12. Dony Lesmana = *12.* 
13. Wen =* 07.*
14. Juan/ Henry = *08.*
15. Mrbunta = *10.*
16. Fajar = *03.*
17. Fajar = *04.*
18. Fajar = *11.*
19. Fajar = *15.*
20. Fajar = *16.*



*Foto Ikan yang masih Available :*








> Mewakili seorang teman.... Ikutan GO CKK dunk..... No 3 + 4 + 11 + 15 + 16
> 
> Terima kasih ................


Siap om ........ sudah di up date sesuai diskusi kemarin. Salam.

----------


## koinia

Kemarin sewaktu menjenguk para ikan2x GO, sempat mengambil beberapa foto dan perkembangan ikan2x tersebut cukup mengesankan juga, size sekarang sekitar 35cm.

----------


## mrbunta

loh aku gak diajak. wuih jahat e.
air e kok ijo?

----------


## koinia

Lha itu di mud pond kok, ya hijau airnya..............

----------


## mrbunta

> Lha itu di mud pond kok, ya hijau airnya..............


 loh. katanya udah masuk kolam semen

----------


## darren febriano

no. 12 ga ada yg naksir? hehe..aneh nih :P

----------


## koinia

Karena ada :injury time" so ikan2x dimasukin ke kolam lumpur dulu om Bunta...............

----------


## koinia

> no. 12 ga ada yg naksir? hehe..aneh nih :P


Om Dareen: no 12 sudah sold ke om Donny Lesmana, kalau masih ada yg tertarik masih boleh ikutam kok om...........

----------


## mrbunta

> Karena ada :injury time" so ikan2x dimasukin ke kolam lumpur dulu om Bunta...............


 ooo. sippppppppppppppppp
injuri time nya 6 bulan ya. hehehehehehe

----------


## Robby Iwan

> ooo. sippppppppppppppppp
> injuri time nya 6 bulan ya. hehehehehehe


Injuri time 6 bulan..baru masuk kolam semen 5 bulan yo om..  :Music:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

updated dong om reza... hahhaa

----------


## siunk

ikutan nebak yah no 5   55 cm....

----------


## Shaqz

Ikut nebak ya om no 18 54cm

----------


## koilokal

ikutan nebak no 4 43 cm

----------


## Kempinskoi

> *----------------------------------------G...A...M...E...S---------------------------------------*
> 
> Selain grow out ini, kami juga mengadakan permainan untuk setiap pengunjung thread ini tanpa dipungut biaya sepeserpun. Silahkan menebak ikan dengan nomer berapa yg akan memenangkan acara ini dan juga menebak ukurannya di akhir acara. _Batas akhir pilihan sampai dengan tanggal 5 Januari 2011._
> 
> Hadiah yg disiapkan satu ekor showa dari hasil breedingan yg sama dengan ikan-ikan grow out untuk yg bisa menebak dengan tepat ikan yg akan keluar sebagai pemenang dengan ukuran yg mendekati tetapi tidak melebihi ukuran aslinya. Contoh, jika ada 3 orang (si-A menebak 47cm, si-B menebak 40cm dan si-C menebak 42cm) yg berhasil menebak ikan juara dengan benar maka kami akan melihat tebakan ukuran yg paling mendekati tetapi tanpa melewati ukuran aslinya, jika ikan juara sizenya 41cm maka yg pemenang adalah si-B sedangkan jika size ikan juara 46cm, maka pemenangnya adalah si-A.
> 
> Foto showa hadiah:
> 
> 
> ...


Ha 3x main tebak tebakan nya udah di tutup om

----------


## abiserpong

> *----------------------------------------G...A...M...E...S---------------------------------------*
> 
> Selain grow out ini, kami juga mengadakan permainan untuk setiap pengunjung thread ini tanpa dipungut biaya sepeserpun. Silahkan menebak ikan dengan nomer berapa yg akan memenangkan acara ini dan juga menebak ukurannya di akhir acara.* Batas akhir pilihan sampai dengan tanggal 5 Januari 2011.*
> 
> Hadiah yg disiapkan satu ekor showa dari hasil breedingan yg sama dengan ikan-ikan grow out untuk yg bisa menebak dengan tepat ikan yg akan keluar sebagai pemenang dengan ukuran yg mendekati tetapi tidak melebihi ukuran aslinya. Contoh, jika ada 3 orang (si-A menebak 47cm, si-B menebak 40cm dan si-C menebak 42cm) yg berhasil menebak ikan juara dengan benar maka kami akan melihat tebakan ukuran yg paling mendekati tetapi tanpa melewati ukuran aslinya, jika ikan juara sizenya 41cm maka yg pemenang adalah si-B sedangkan jika size ikan juara 46cm, maka pemenangnya adalah si-A.
> 
> Foto showa hadiah:
> 
> 
> ...





> Ha 3x main tebak tebakan nya udah di tutup om


Terima kasih om Kempinskoi ........ telah diingatkan.  ::  



> ikutan nebak yah no 5 55 cm....





> Ikut nebak ya om no 18 54cm





> ikutan nebak no 4 43 cm


Maaf om - om tebakannya tidak dapat diikut sertakan ( masuk tgl. 14 Februari 2011 ) sudah melewati waktu yang sudah ditetapkan sebelumnya ( 5 Januari 2011 ).

----------


## abiserpong

-------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------

Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*
Cah Kendal =* 1 = 45 cm*

chubynous =* 2 = 39 cm*

arung tasik = *5 = 43 cm*
commander = *5 = 45 cm*
Vom Champioship* = 5 = 48 cm*
baruna02 =* 5 = 46 cm*
rizal = *5 = 54 cm*

bunta = *6 = 43 cm*
teja utama = *6 = 45 cm*
rvidella = *6 = 52 cm*

budjays = *7 = 44 cm*

sa30 = *10 = 45 cm*
fachm13 =* 10 = 47 cm*
aie = *10 = 44 cm*

koi_vj = *12 = 43 cm*

beclge =* 13 = 47 cm*
9KOI = *13 = 48 cm*

este = *15 = 46 cm*

Koifanbdg = *16 = 44 cm*

bolukukus = *17 = 45 cm*
Gold Eagle = *17 = 48,5 cm*

sgotama = *19 = 50 cm*

Robby Iwan = *23 = 45 cm*
Donny Lesmana =* 23 = 47 cm*
wen = *23 = 49 cm*
abi = *23 = 48 cm*
Kempinskoi = *23 = 46 cm*
bobo = *23 =51cm* 

neutokoi = *24 = 48 cm*
asep kurniawan = *24 = 50 cm*
abied = *24 = 51 cm*
jap benny = *24 = 52 cm*


*Maaf " Game " sudah ditutup.* ( terakhir 5 Januari 2011 ), diikuti oleh *36 peserta*.
Semoga beruntung ..........  :Becky:

----------


## abiserpong

*---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------*

*Putaran Pertama,*

*A. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 5 jt ( pilihan no. 1 -3 ),*
1. Om Aswin = *13.*
2. Om Henry = *17.*
3. Om Eric = *06.*

*B. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4,5 jt ( pilihan no. 4 - 7 ),*
4. Mr Bunta = *24.*
5. Wilson = *01.*
6. Robby iwan = *02.*
7. Gold Eagle = *05.*

*C. Yang sudah terpilih di harga @ 4 jt ( pilihan no. 8 -13 ),*
8. Dony Lesmana = *18.*


*Putaran Kedua,*

*di harga @ 2,5 jt ( sesuai dengan kondisi ditetapkan ),*
*Yang sudah terpilih,*
9. abi = *23.*
10. Robby Iwan =* 09.* 
11. Wilson = *19.*
12. Dony Lesmana = *12.* 
13. Wen =* 07.*
14. Juan/ Henry = *08.*
15. Mrbunta = *10.*
16. Fajar = *03.*
17. Fajar = *04.*
18. Fajar = *11.*
19. Fajar = *15.*
20. Fajar = *16.*



*Foto Ikan yang masih Available :*

----------


## koinia

Persiapan untuk update................. size sekitar 43cm !!!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Waduh Ha 3x seperti nya saya, om luki dan om chubynous bakalan yang pertama kali ke singkir nih he... :Peace: 

Seru juga game nya, nice growth...

----------


## mrbunta

> Persiapan untuk update................. size sekitar 43cm !!!


 manaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## PutNus

> *---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foto Ikan yang masih Available :*


 
*YANG INI KENA HARGA BERAPAAN Oom?

*

----------


## abiserpong

> *YANG INI KENA HARGA BERAPAAN Oom?
> 
> *


Di harga @ 2,5 jt abah ........ sudah 43 cm an. :Thumb:

----------


## Rizal61

> sudah 43 cm an.


wuiiiick... beneran kaaan bisa tembus 53cm niiiiih  :Lock1:

----------


## koinia

testing.............. kok dari tadi belum bisa upload ya ???

----------


## koinia

Nah ini baru bisa................. up date February 2011:

----------


## neutokoi

:Cheer2: Ayo no. 24, maju terus, ada kesempatan jadi pemenang KC nih, ......so for ini yg development suminya paling drastis...tgl 31 Maret ukuran pas 48 - 48.5cm aja yach, jangan terlalu gede... :Biggrin1:

----------


## koinia

Om neutokoi, penjurian terakhir bukan di akhir maret om, tapi di pertengahan April 2011........

----------


## koinia

kok no 13-15 terhapus ya?

----------


## PutNus

> Di harga @ 2,5 jt abah ........ sudah 43 cm an.


*Wah sayang abah telat buka thread ini.......yang milih pinter pinter sisanya sampai tinggal begini.*

----------


## abiserpong

Om reza ..... di saya tidak bisa melihat no. 22. Thx.
Apa memungkinkan dijejer foto before and afternya...... biar gampang untuk pembelajaran.  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Ayo no. 24, maju terus, ada kesempatan jadi pemenang KC nih, ......so for ini yg development suminya paling drastis...tgl 31 Maret ukuran pas 48 - 48.5cm aja yach, jangan terlalu gede...


Atraktif Sumi ......... :Thumb:

----------


## mrbunta

> Om neutokoi, penjurian terakhir bukan di akhir maret om, tapi di pertengahan April 2011........


 wuahhhhhhhh. jadi keburu di bawa lomba 7th. Young koi show nih
hehehehehehe

----------


## h3nry

Selamat ke pemilik no.24. Koi paling mantap!!

----------


## LDJ

sepakat #24 paling menarik

----------


## neutokoi

> Selamat ke pemilik no.24. Koi paling mantap!!


 hati2 sama nomor 1,4,11 & 17. Dari kacamata newbie mereka bisa nyalip ditikungan nih... :Fencing:

----------


## 9KOI

Salut growthnya om.... Semua bodinya bagus2 2 thumbs up...  ::

----------


## mrbunta

> Selamat ke pemilik no.24. Koi paling mantap!!


Thx u om, tapi blom kelar acara nya

----------


## koinia

> Om reza ..... di saya tidak bisa melihat no. 22. Thx.
> Apa memungkinkan dijejer foto before and afternya...... biar gampang untuk pembelajaran.


Saya usahain om Abie........ saya kerjain dulu ya.....

Thanks atas masukannya

----------


## iyos

no 1 n 12 jg bisa jd bgs...mantap2 ikannya...

----------


## darren febriano

Saya tetep jagoin no.12

----------


## Koifocus

Koi nmr 24 bagus ya, nmr 23 juga bagus tapi sayang sumi bagian belakang nya masih blm finish

----------


## bolukukus

growth ikannya dahsyat dahsyat yah :Yo:  :Jaw:

----------


## bobo

kira2 untuk yang dijadikan hadiah bagaimana sekarang kondisinya ? karena lihat yang dilombakan kok bagus2 ???

----------


## Silent_Forest

He 3x sabar om dikit lagi akhir bulan, waktu nya penjurian...

----------


## mrbunta

loh bukan e tengah bulan ya penjurian?

----------


## abiserpong

> *CKK GROW OUT*
> 
> Berawal dari sekedar hobby memelihara ikan koi yg dibelinya dari Jepang selama beberapa tahun kemudian Cheng Kwok Kwee (certified assisten judge) mencoba dan belajar untuk menernakan ikan koi itu sendiri secara otodidak selama beberapa tahun dengan indukan asli Jepang ataupun F1/ikan anakannya sendiri. Sekarang ini CKK mau memperkenalkan hasil anakannya kepada para penghobi ikan koi melalui kegiatan grow out ini.
> 
> Grow out akan di adakan di Pandaan – Jawa Timur dan saat ini akan menggunakan indukan asli dari Jepang, bloodline dainichi dengan size 84cm, indukan ini dipilih karena memiliki kualitas sumi yg dashyat dan struktur kepala lebar dan besar, sedangkan pejantan yg terpilih adalah showa hasil anakannya sendiri dengan bloodline momotaro dan size 70cm. Hasil burayak kali ini diharapkan memiliki struktur kepala yg baik dengan size yg dapat mengejutkan sesuai dengan ciri khas momotaro dengan juga tidak melupakan kualitas warna tentunya.
> 
> *Foto indukan* 
> 
> 
> ...





> Selesai di putaran pertama so bagi teman2x yg masih mau bergabung dalam GO kali ini boleh memilih ikan2x yg belum terpilih dan melakukan pembayarannya.
> 
> Kabar terbaru: kita dapat perpanjangan waktu untuk acara GO ini, jadi ikan2x tersebut akan dijuri sebelum Young Koi Show di Surabaya yg diperkirakan diadakan pada tanggal 29 April 2009....... so penjurian akan diadakan sekitar pertengahan bulan April 2009.





> He 3x sabar om dikit lagi akhir bulan, waktu nya penjurian...





> loh bukan e tengah bulan ya penjurian?


Gimana om reza ....... tolong konfirmasinya apakah ada perkembangan baru mengenai waktu untuk penjuriannya / sesuai jadwal terakhir ....akan dilaksanakan sebelum Young Koi Show ( akhir bulan April ini )......  ::  . Salam.

----------


## panoramix

> Gimana om reza ....... tolong konfirmasinya apakah ada perkembangan baru mengenai waktu untuk penjuriannya / sesuai jadwal terakhir ....akan dilaksanakan sebelum Young Koi Show ( akhir bulan April ini )......  . Salam.


 bantu jawabin, mohon maaf kalo ada salah, om reza lagi ada keperluan keluar negeri om. kamis besok baru dateng. thanx.

----------


## abiserpong

> bantu jawabin, mohon maaf kalo ada salah, om reza lagi ada keperluan keluar negeri om. kamis besok baru dateng. thanx.


Sip om ...... terima kasih. Salam.

----------


## mrbunta

tambahan , kemaren aku baru bisa contact reza. CKK juga abis operasi. gak tau sakit apa.

----------


## koinia

Mohon maaf ya karena karena seminggu kemarin saya sedang diluar kota so belum bisa update...... 

Sore ini saya sudah telp dengan CKK dan kondisi beliau sudah sehat so senin ini kita akan memulai penjurian untuk ikan2x GO-nya.....

Barang siapa mau ikutan di acara penjurian mohon konfirmasinya ya.....

----------


## Glenardo

Hmm..No 9 ....

----------


## abiserpong

> Mohon maaf ya karena karena seminggu kemarin saya sedang diluar kota so belum bisa update...... 
> 
> Sore ini saya sudah telp dengan CKK dan kondisi beliau sudah sehat so senin ini kita akan memulai penjurian untuk ikan2x GO-nya.....
> 
> Barang siapa mau ikutan di acara penjurian mohon konfirmasinya ya.....


Sipp om reza ........  :Thumb: 
Titip foto up date nya untuk pembelajaran di forum om ........  :: 





> -------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------
> 
> Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
> Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
> Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
> Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*
> Cah Kendal =* 1 = 45 cm*
> 
> chubynous =* 2 = 39 cm*
> ...


*Showa Hadiiah,*

----------


## abiserpong

-------------------------REKAPAN GAMES-----------------------------
*Foto Up date Februari 2011 :*



Silent_Forest = *1 = 40 cm*
Luki = *1 = 42 Cm*
Syahrizal Lukman = *1 = 43 cm*
Edwin = *1 = 46 cm*
Cah Kendal =* 1 = 45 cm*



chubynous =* 2 = 39 cm*



arung tasik = *5 = 43 cm*
commander = *5 = 45 cm*
Vom Champioship* = 5 = 48 cm*
baruna02 =* 5 = 46 cm*
rizal = *5 = 54 cm*



bunta = *6 = 43 cm*
teja utama = *6 = 45 cm*
rvidella = *6 = 52 cm*



budjays = *7 = 44 cm*



sa30 = *10 = 45 cm*
fachm13 =* 10 = 47 cm*
aie = *10 = 44 cm*



koi_vj = *12 = 43 cm*



beclge =* 13 = 47 cm*
9KOI = *13 = 48 cm*



este = *15 = 46 cm*



Koifanbdg = *16 = 44 cm*



bolukukus = *17 = 45 cm*
Gold Eagle = *17 = 48,5 cm*



sgotama = *19 = 50 cm*



Robby Iwan = *23 = 45 cm*
Donny Lesmana =* 23 = 47 cm*
wen = *23 = 49 cm*
abi = *23 = 48 cm*
Kempinskoi = *23 = 46 cm*
bobo = *23 =51cm* 



neutokoi = *24 = 48 cm*
asep kurniawan = *24 = 50 cm*
abied = *24 = 51 cm*
jap benny = *24 = 52 cm*


*Maaf " Game " sudah ditutup.* ( terakhir 5 Januari 2011 ), diikuti oleh *36 peserta*.
Semoga beruntung ..........  :Becky: 

*Showa Hadiah,*

----------


## abiserpong

*---------------------- REKAPAN CHENG KWOK KWEE GROW OUT ----------------------*

*Showa Yang Akan Bertanding :* 

1. Om Aswin = *13.*
 

2. Om Henry = *17.*
 

3. Om Eric = *06.*
 

4. Mr Bunta = *24.*
 

5. Wilson = *01.*
 

6. Robby iwan = *02.*
 

7. Gold Eagle = *05.*
 

8. Dony Lesmana = *18.*
 

9. abi = *23.*
 

10. Robby Iwan =* 09.* 
 

11. Wilson = *19.*
 

12. Dony Lesmana = *12.* 
 

13. Wen =* 07.*
  

14. Juan/ Henry = *08.*
 

15. Mrbunta = *10.*
 

16. Fajar = *03.*
 

17. Fajar = *04.*
 

18. Fajar = *11.*
 

19. Fajar = *15.*
 

20. Fajar = *16.*
 


*Selamat bertanding bagi " 20 Showa " di atas, hari Senin ( 25 April 2011 ) ......... Semoga yang terbaik saat ini Menang. *

----------


## mrliauw

No. 24 milik om Bunta mantabbbbsss...

----------


## tsubosumi

tail tube koi koinya..... tuebellll... body bodynya... bohayyyyyy...

----------


## Gold Eagle

Ada bocoran... juaranya no... 
Kayaknya daku dapet hadiah nya nih...  ::

----------


## panoramix

> Ada bocoran... juaranya no... 
> Kayaknya daku dapet hadiah nya nih...


 maaf anda belum beruntung, senasib sama saya hiks hiks....

----------


## luki

> maaf anda belum beruntung, senasib sama saya hiks hiks....


no brp Om yang jadi juara nya.....

----------


## koinia

Siapa ya juaranya ???????????????

----------


## koinia

and the winner is  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 




and the runner up is  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 




and juara tiganya adalah  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 




SELAMAT KEPADA BPK HENRY, BPK WILSON DAN BPK ABI :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## koinia

Mohon maaf juga nih kalau semua terlambat karena juga lagi sibuk urus koi show di Surabaya ya...........


GAMES-NYA SIAPA YG MENANG YA ????????????

----------


## koinia

Untuk tebak ukuran...... pemenangnya adalah Pak BOLUKUKUS ......

Untuk foto2x ikan yg lain akan saya upload secepatnya ya karena lagi "nduwe gawe", heheheheheheheheheheheheheh.....................


THANKS............

----------


## koinia

Juga kami informasikan bahwa ada 3 ekor ikan yg tidak berhasil kami temukan didalam mud pond.......

ikan nomer 1 dan 7 dan 8, bagi para pemilik akan segera kami hubungi untuk dimintai keterangannya atas kehilangan tersebut.


Terima kasih

----------


## Koifocus

Om apresiasi nya dong, apa yang membuat ikan 2x ini layak untuk menjadi juara dan menyingkirkan ikan 2x lain nya, sekedar untuk bahan pembelajaran saja untuk kita 2x...

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih atas infonya om koifocus, sewaktu upload foto 2x yg lain akan saya tanyakan juga ttg mengapa ikan2x tersebut menang dibanding dengan teman2xnya yg lain.

----------


## abiserpong

> and the winner is 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> and the runner up is 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Terima kasih om reza .........  :Becky: 

Dari up date pertama, Akhir Februari >>>>>> penjurian, Akhir April 2011 ( selang waktu +/- 2 bulan ).
Showa no. 17 ................... 44 cm  >>>>>> 46 cm....... + 2 cm.
Showa no. 19 ................... 40 cm  >>>>>> 43 cm....... + 3 cm.
Showa no. 23 ................... *42 cm  >>>>>> 42 cm.... + 0 cm.*

Grownya cenderung melambat/ stop ya om ........  :Faint2:  ada apa ta .......  :Baby: 
Salam.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

maaf ni, selain growthnya melambat dari updated I , masa ada ikan yg tdk grow sama sekali...

lalu sebagai peserta, bgmn mungkin sdh diumumkan yg menang , yg lainnya blm di upload fotonya... seharusnya kan tidak memakan waktu yg lama utk upload foto yg lain... saya sebagai peserta yg membeli 2 ekor ikan tdk bisa membandingkan ikan saya dengan yg menang.. ?? 

sorry hanya untuk masukan agar lebih jelas kepada peserta lainnya juga...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mnrt saya dalam sebuah kontes , apapun itu , maka sang juara dapat diperbandingkan langsung dengan peserta lainnya...

 saya liat bbrp thread GO di forum ini... mohon moderator ksh threadnya yaaa...

kayak dalam 1 ember ada bersama2 ikan seluruh peserta , lalu proses penjurian dsb nya... alasan kesibukan mnrt saya bukan lah alasan yg profesional untuk menunda upload foto peserta lainnya... dan alangkah baiknya jika ada foto2 waktu penjurian dsbnya...

Mohon maaf , hanya masukan 

Salam

Dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Juga kami informasikan bahwa ada 3 ekor ikan yg tidak berhasil kami temukan didalam mud pond.......
> 
> ikan nomer 1 dan 7 dan 8, bagi para pemilik akan segera kami hubungi untuk dimintai keterangannya atas kehilangan tersebut.
> 
> 
> Terima kasih


Sorry nih Om reza, waktu posting pertama ttg GO kan di kolam semen ? kok jadinya di mudpond ??? Mr Bunta juga pernah menanyakan hal itu ? 


> loh. katanya udah masuk kolam semen



okelah karena ada injury time (postingan no # 183 ) 


> Karena ada :injury time" so ikan2x dimasukin ke kolam lumpur dulu om Bunta...............


tapi kan seharusnya ada dikembalikan ke kolam beton ??

Hanya bertanya saja ttg konsistensi peraturan... Salam

----------


## koinia

Pak Donny.... terima kasih atas masukannya, foto2x ikan akan segera kami upload hari jumat ya.... supaya kita semua bisa membandingkan dengan ikan2x peseerta GO yg lain (saya mohon maaf kalau uploadnya sedikit terlambat) 

Memang karena injury time itulah kami memasukan ikan 2x GO ke mud pond dan kami mengharapkan pertumbuhan ikan bisa lebih maksimal tapi kami sendiri bingung kok pertumbuhan sangat lambat, padahal sesi pemberian pakan tetap dan volume pakan juga tidak berubah.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Pak Donny.... terima kasih atas masukannya, foto2x ikan akan segera kami upload hari jumat ya.... supaya kita semua bisa membandingkan dengan ikan2x peseerta GO yg lain (saya mohon maaf kalau uploadnya sedikit terlambat) 
> 
> Memang karena injury time itulah kami memasukan ikan 2x GO ke mud pond dan kami mengharapkan pertumbuhan ikan bisa lebih maksimal tapi kami sendiri bingung kok pertumbuhan sangat lambat, padahal sesi pemberian pakan tetap dan volume pakan juga tidak berubah.


Dear Om Reza,

GO ini kan buat bahan belajar bersama , pertanyaan om abi blm dijawab tuh ? masa ikan om abi growthnya NOL, mungkinkah untuk ikan seukuran segitu growthnya NOL .. ?? sedangkan 2 bulan sebelumnya kurang lebih 10-14 cm dalam 2 bulan ???? maaf saya newbie makanya pengen belajar ( Suhu2 tolong jawab yaaaa ), yg saya tau ikan kalo sakit baru growthnya terhambat atau dibantet di fiber , hahahha... tapi itu jg nambah2 dikit kok

lalu pertanyaan saya kedua , brp lama sih upload foto ? pengerjaannya gak akan lama kok plg2 cm 15-30 menit, tinggal dikecilin dulu aja sizenya , photobucket dan upload atau bikin pake power point lalu save as JPEG , kb nya kecil kok... TAPI SEMUA ITU TANGGUNG JAWAB PEYELENGGARA GO YG HARUS DILAKUKAN SECARA PROFESIONAL OM REZA... jangan cuma upload foto2 juara aja yg lainnya gak, ga ada loh dalam suatu kontes GO yg di upload foto juaranya saja ? 

lalu yg ketiga, okelah kalo saya dan kawan2 termasuk om Robby mengusulkan perpanjangan waktu GO, tapi tidak berarti boleh berubah spesifikasi kolam begitu saja , SAYA DAN PESERTA LAINNYA BARU TAU SETELAH UPDATE PERTAMA bahwa ikan2 dimasukkan kedalam MUDPOND ??  Mr Bunta menanyakan itu juga , saya jg waktu itu sempat heran , tapi saya positif thinking aja , ow mungkin sehabis updated pertama masuk kolam beton , jadi ya saya tidak nanya krn sdh ada yg nanya.. dan statement om reza , KAN SEMENTARA INI DIMASUKKAN KE MUDPOND DULU , menimbulkan persepsi akan dikembalikan di kolam beton...

Saya pernah membaca thread GO GO lainnya di kois waktu samurai dan feikoi akan memindahkan ikan ke cihanjuang dan ciparay 
mereka meminta ijin moderator dan para peserta GO, tapi GO kali ini jangankan  ijin , PEMBERITAHUAN PUN TIDAK ... kalau saya salah dalam hal ini mohon maaf yaaaa... kalau penyelenggara GO boleh mindah2 kolam, buat apa diksh tau spesifikasi kolamnya di awal launching GO ini ???? KALAU BOLEH MINDAH2 KOLAM BEGITU tapi dianggap bener ya PEMBELAJARAN BUAT SAYA PESERTA GO hehehe...soalnya saya mau ikut GO antara lain ya karena sepesifikasi kolamnya juga...

sekali lagi saya cuma kasih masukan , gak ada maksud lain nih om Reiza, cm GO kan proses belajar.. jd mari kita belajar bersama sama.. 

Salam ,

Dony

----------


## wen

> Juga kami informasikan bahwa ada 3 ekor ikan yg tidak berhasil kami temukan didalam mud pond.......
> 
> ikan nomer 1 dan 7 dan 8, _bagi para pemilik akan segera kami hubungi untuk dimintai keterangannya atas kehilangan tersebut._
> 
> 
> Terima kasih


Walah... ikan ku hilaang  :Cry:

----------


## neutokoi

> Walah... ikan ku hilaang


".....ikan nomer 1 dan 7 dan 8, _bagi para pemilik akan segera kami hubungi untuk dimintai keterangannya atas kehilangan tersebut...."_

_Om Wen akan dihubungi untuk "dimintai" keterangannya..._
_Hayo Om Wen jelasin sekarang, "kenapa itu ikan bisa hilang ? " _

----------


## member88

> ".....ikan nomer 1 dan 7 dan 8, _bagi para pemilik akan segera kami hubungi untuk dimintai keterangannya atas kehilangan tersebut...."_
> 
> _Om Wen akan dihubungi untuk "dimintai" keterangannya..._
> _Hayo Om Wen jelasin sekarang, "kenapa itu ikan bisa hilang ? " _


kenapa haiyooo

----------


## siunk

> ".....ikan nomer 1 dan 7 dan 8, _bagi para pemilik akan segera kami hubungi untuk dimintai keterangannya atas kehilangan tersebut...."_
> 
> _Om Wen akan dihubungi untuk "dimintai" keterangannya..._
> _Hayo Om Wen jelasin sekarang, "kenapa itu ikan bisa hilang ? " _


om wen mau di "BAP" gitu??  ....

----------


## klbid

> Walah... ikan ku hilaang


perlu bantuan sherlock holmes untuk mencarinya....

----------


## koinia

SUASANA PERSIAPAN DAN PENJURIAN.........


siapa tuh yg berkacak pinggang???? kelihatannya galak nih....


Serok-serok sendiri nih....... "self service"


Sekali tunjuk langsung elaminasi... tunjuk lagi terelenimasi lagi....


6 ekor kandidat pemenang.....


Satuekor lagi terelaminasi....... 5 kandidat tersisa......

----------


## koinia

UPDATE PERKEMBANGAN IKAN2X GROW OUT............

----------


## abiserpong

*5 Besar,*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

No komen ahhhhh...  :: (

----------


## mrbunta

wuick. punyaku sayap e item semua

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wuick. punyaku sayap e item semua


tp diet tuh om ikannya... hahahhaha

----------


## mrbunta

> tp diet tuh om ikannya... hahahhaha


 iyo . sisi belakang juga bocor merah  :Frusty:

----------


## 0cf_daniel

> iyo . sisi belakang juga bocor merah


Wkkk....kkk  sabar... ntar cari jhony Andrean aja boss...

----------


## klbid

> Wkkk....kkk sabar... ntar cari jhony Andrean aja boss...


emang mau diapain jhony andrean ?

----------


## neutokoi

> emang mau diapain jhony andrean ?


Di cat biar warnanya jadi ijo, sama ekornya dibikin keriting om  :Tongue1:

----------


## mrbunta

wadohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. kok di keriting.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wadohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. kok di keriting.


biar cakepan dikit om.... hahahhaha... kasian dah kurus jadi hrs dandan dulu biar cakep  ::

----------


## bolukukus

> Untuk tebak ukuran...... pemenangnya adalah Pak BOLUKUKUS ......
> 
> Untuk foto2x ikan yg lain akan saya upload secepatnya ya karena lagi "nduwe gawe", heheheheheheheheheheheheheh.....................
> 
> 
> THANKS............


Nyamber sebentar ya om :Tongue: ..

Saya menang yah tebak tebakannya? jadi dapet hadiah nih?? hahaha..

----------


## klbid

> Di cat biar warnanya jadi ijo, sama ekornya dibikin keriting om :


sekalian yg punya di rebonding...  :tongue1

----------


## mrbunta

> sekalian yg punya di rebonding...  :tongue1


 wkwkwkwk. yg di rebounding apa nya? rambut udah abis

----------


## neutokoi

> wkwkwkwk. yg di rebounding apa nya? rambut udah abis


CAri tempat laen om, siapa tahu masih ada bulu2 yg keriting  :Peep:

----------


## mrbunta

> CAri tempat laen om, siapa tahu masih ada bulu2 yg keriting


 abis gak ada lagi..........

----------


## koinia

Terima kasih kepada teman-teman atas partisipasinya dalam grow out kali ini, juga saya minta mmaf kepada teman2x yg tidak puas dengan acara ini... apalagi kepada teman2x ygikannya hilang (semua sdh saya hubungi)

sekali saya minta dan saya ucapkan terima kasih

----------


## wen

> Terima kasih kepada teman-teman atas partisipasinya dalam grow out kali ini, juga saya minta mmaf kepada teman2x yg tidak puas dengan acara ini... apalagi kepada teman2x ygikannya hilang (semua sdh saya hubungi)
> 
> sekali saya minta dan saya ucapkan terima kasih


Saya sdh dihubungi lgsng oleh om Reza (koinia) & semua sudah beres, Terima kasih jg om.

----------


## member88

[QUOTE=koinia;316747]Terima kasih kepada teman-teman atas partisipasinya dalam grow out kali ini, juga saya minta mmaf kepada teman2x yg tidak puas dengan acara ini... apalagi kepada teman2x ygikannya hilang (semua sdh saya hubungi)

sekali saya minta dan saya ucapkan terima kasih[/QUOTE

Saya punya jg sdh sls
Tq tq

----------


## tosailover

> CAri tempat laen om, siapa tahu masih ada bulu2 yg keriting


bulu kaki bisa kan ya ? wkwkwkwk

----------


## bolukukus

Sudah terima ikan hadiah dari om Reza, baru pertama kali liat ikan hasil breeding ckk, kualitas body na  :Clap2:  sangat luar biasa  :Thumb: . 
Thanks a lot yah om

----------


## koinia

om bolikukus terima kasih juga atas partisipasinya di games yg kemarin ya, lain kali ikutan grow outnya ya.......

----------

